# Radio Stations



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

What are the frequencies of radio stations:

Pop music
R&B music
Alternative music
Jazz music
All day news + traffic (like in Toronto: 680am, 1010am)
BBC news
CNN news

Other suggestions welcome.

thanks
debbie


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

I pass by them all just turn on your radio to fm1 and search u will get them all


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

103.2 The Coast - the only station you'll ever need.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

104.4 and 104.8 is pop. 103.2 and 92.0 old people.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> 103.2 The Coast - the only station you'll ever need.


Their music is so repetitive though


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

The only reason to tune into UAE radio stations is for the (usually shockingly vague "there's an accident on SZR abu dhabi bound") traffic reports. 

The djs are uniformly brain dead and the music extremely repetitive. 

At home/in the office internet radio stations are a god send


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I like the adverts on local radio stations, an example of high standards that anyone could take inspiration from.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> I like the adverts on local radio stations, an example of high standards that anyone could take inspiration from.


Sshhh. There might be some advertising people on this forum who will believe this and copy those adverts. Because don't you think there must be many creative geniuses that produced those adverts?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There's a new radio station on 90.8, Rock FM. The music is rather awesome and no adverts!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I haven't tuned in any radio stations in my new car but now that this one says "Rock"....I guess it's time I check it out! Yay!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh my gosh.. I might actually listen to the radio! Pod casts and MP3's get old, even if is more intuned to ones self. I miss the radio guys and girls gabbing away. 

107.3 Fox rocks... doesnt stream from my phone  How I miss them...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Been listening to the new station while they were testing (found it by accident when I knocked the tuning thing near the steering wheel) and it's awesome. Alice Cooper, Bob Seger, The Who, The Stones, Clash - the stuff that music is made of 


----------

